
Cash: Cross-platform Linux without the suck - robinj6
http://github.com/dthree/cash/###
======
mchahn
That looks interesting and then I found Vorpal from the readme. I am
discovering great stuff faster and faster at an exponential rate. I'm finding
a new cool thing almost every day at this point.

I always wince when people bitch here about the because-it's-cool stuff. I
think the plethora (yes I know what that word means {movie ref}} of new cool
stuff is awesome. Most users here are too young to remember how rarely new
languages and systems appeared in the monthly Byte magazine.

